# Night Ride Carlisle - Newcastle 19-Sep-2014



## mcshroom (19 Aug 2014)

Hi. Sorry this is late I kinda got hung up with injuring myself and never got round to posting this. 

Following on from last year's ride, would anyone fancy a trip over the Pennines overnight 

Here's the plan. Meet up at Carlisle Station at *11pm*, then ride to Brampton and sort of follow the Hadrians Cycle Way (I've avoided dropping into Haltwhistle and climbing the really steep bits round Vindolanda by using the Military road in the attached route). The ride finishes using the Tyne riverside path which ends up on the North bank of the river riding under many the bridges in Newcastle before arriving for breakfast on the Quayside. [Route]

The ride is 102km with 1050m climbing. Most of the climbing in the first part of the ride, and the end of the ride follows the river so is pretty much flat/downhill. 

There isn't much that will be open going over the Pennines, but we will stop at a 24hr Tesco on the way out of Carlisle (about 3km), then there is a 24hr Tesco in Hexham (75km) where we can call in on the way. After that we head for (The Quayside) on the river front in Newcastle to get breakfast. It opens at 8am and is not far from Newcastle Station. 

Carlisle is on the West Coast Main LIne, and Newcastle on the East Coast Main Line, with a railway line following the same valley as we'd be riding between the two so getting there/back should be possible from most places 

It's looking less and less like I'll be able to lead the ride on the road, so I'm looking at supporting the ride in a sag astra waggon.

I've had a few offers from others to lead the ride though, so it will be happening 

*Riding *
Dale 
phantasmagoriana
yoav 
Joe.B
Flatbar Steve - joining along route
DefBref
tiermat
Dave
Edwardoka
Fnarr
MikeW-71

*Maybe *
Malrees
Kim
Andrew Br
'Slow'coach
AndyRM
Di Di

*Not riding *
mcshroom
alans 
Andrij
Telemark
theloafer
RythMick
GmanUK65
Scoosh
Ruthie
Mice
CharlieB











There's also a thread for this ride over on YACF - link


----------



## DefBref (19 Aug 2014)

As per the discussion on the 2013 thread, I'm in (leave pending).


----------



## User10119 (19 Aug 2014)

Fwiw - I'm currently attempting to organise riding shotgun in the sag wagon. So if I do there's a fair-to-middling chance of cake.


----------



## Telemark (19 Aug 2014)

For those dithering whether it's worth travelling any distance (or staying awake most of the night) to take part in this ride - last year's edition was magical!
If you don't want any spoilers, ignore this link to my write-up from last year.

Sadly I'm not able to join you this time, hope you have a great ride!


T


----------



## theloafer (19 Aug 2014)

would have loved to ..but  at hospital on the 8 sept for my other eye operation and will be 7+weeks off the bike


----------



## mcshroom (19 Aug 2014)

Telemark said:


> For those dithering whether it's worth travelling any distance (or staying awake most of the night) to take part in this ride - last year's edition was magical!
> If you don't want any spoilers, ignore this link to my write-up from last year.
> 
> Sadly I'm not able to join you this time, hope you have a great ride!
> ...


That's a shame T.


----------



## mcshroom (19 Aug 2014)

theloafer said:


> would have loved to ..but  at hospital on the 8 sept for my other eye operation and will be 7+weeks off the bike


Good luck with the op and GWS. I'm just coming up on 7 weeks off the bike after my crash and getting very frustrated at not being able to ride.


----------



## Telemark (19 Aug 2014)

mcshroom said:


> That's a shame T.


There is always next year ... I can't complain really, as I'll be on holiday , hopefully lots of cycling included .
We had our own night ride from Edinburgh in June, as part of the Edinburgh Festival of Cycling, didn't quite get the Milky Way, dawn colours & sunrise, but the middle-of-the-might food stop was top-notch .

Enjoy the sag wagon driving!

T


----------



## RhythMick (19 Aug 2014)

Did my first overnighter recently (Exmouth Exodus) and would love to do this one - sadly the diary doesn't fit for me this year.


----------



## CharlieB (20 Aug 2014)

What a shame you won't be up for this @mcshroom , I used the word Magical last year to describe this ride.
I'm in, please!


----------



## mcshroom (20 Aug 2014)

Just seen the physio and she's saying no cycling until after my next x-ray/ortho appointment, which is not until the week after this ride, so definitely not riding


----------



## DefBref (20 Aug 2014)

Thats a pity, but hopefully your on road to recovery.


----------



## DefBref (24 Aug 2014)

http://www.hexhamcourant.co.uk/news/ovingham-cyclists-put-pedestrians-safety-at-risk-1.1156282#

I guess when we are crossing this bridge we will be on our own since it will be 5 or 6am or something?

I've always just used the road but thats now closed for a year so we should be dismounting across the pedestrian half.


----------



## mcshroom (24 Aug 2014)

Yeah you'll have to use the pedestrian side of the bridge. There is a road route round if the bridge is completely closed, but that misses one of the best bridges along the way.


----------



## Scoosh (24 Aug 2014)

Hmmm ... 


[thinks ... and tries to Man Up ...]


----------



## Telemark (24 Aug 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Hmmm ...
> 
> 
> [thinks ... and tries to Man Up ...]



Go on @Scoosh, you won't regret it! 

T


----------



## Fnaar (26 Aug 2014)

I might be up for this... will have to have a think about practicalities etc, but will say yes or no soonish.
If I might make a suggestion for end point (please feel free to ignore) just a little further along the Quayside is the Cycle Hub... doesn't open till 9am though, but it is a great cafe (also sells beer), bike workshop, shop etc too... http://www.thecyclehub.org/cafe/


----------



## 0lonerider (26 Aug 2014)

sure if yi contact cyclehub they would open at 8am!
theres always staff about before 9am!
the views of the bridges is the best on the on the quayside.


----------



## mcshroom (26 Aug 2014)

Some of us rode up to the Hub last year after breakfast, and I'm sure people would be up for a repeat this year, but it doesn't open until 10am on Saturdays, and I wouldn't want to ask them to open two hours early, then have lots of riders pull out because of something like really bad weather.


----------



## Fnaar (26 Aug 2014)

mcshroom said:


> Some of us rode up to the Hub last year after breakfast, and I'm sure people would be up for a repeat this year, *but it doesn't open until 10am on Saturdays*


Ah, I hadn't spotted that. My apologies... as you were, everybody...nothing to see here...


----------



## 0lonerider (26 Aug 2014)

good point mate! theres weatherspoons or loyds on the quayside too with seats outsude n bikeracks at the door! they open early too.


----------



## mcshroom (26 Aug 2014)

0lonerider said:


> good point mate! theres weatherspoons or loyds on the quayside too with seats outsude n bikeracks at the door! they open early too.



That's the plan - opens at 8 and you can tie your bikes up in a big lump outside the Quay side door


----------



## CharlieB (26 Aug 2014)

Shame about The Hub opening at 10. I too had forgotten about that when I booked my return train at 11:00.


----------



## 0lonerider (26 Aug 2014)

@CharlieB id get the later train, you dont have to book bikes on that line its go as you please! 4 year ago id booked on the 2oclock train and missed it but was told the ticket was ok to use anytime that day! i got the 5oclock train witch brokedown at carlisle lol so cycled down to st bees after camping on the solway over nite.


----------



## CharlieB (27 Aug 2014)

0lonerider said:


> @CharlieB id get the later train, you dont have to book bikes on that line its go as you please! 4 year ago id booked on the 2oclock train and missed it but was told the ticket was ok to use anytime that day! i got the 5oclock train witch brokedown at carlisle lol so cycled down to st bees after camping on the solway over nite.


Ah, thank you for that, @0lonerider, but I meant the 11 o'clock back to that London. There's owt I can do about that now.


----------



## 0lonerider (27 Aug 2014)

no probs ! are yi traveling up from london to do the ride?


----------



## CharlieB (27 Aug 2014)

0lonerider said:


> no probs ! are yi traveling up from london to do the ride?


 Yup. Love Newcastle (have a friend who lives across the road from the Baltic Mills and another just out of toon), and love the ride - I think it's up there with any of the official FNRttCs.


----------



## Fnaar (28 Aug 2014)

*What's the SR in FNRtSR* ?
By the way, *I'm almost definitely IN!!!!!!!! *Just have to confirm summat about work that day, but all being well, my lights are on charge and my tyres pumped and ready to go


----------



## mcshroom (28 Aug 2014)

SR - Somewhere Random. 

It's partly to seperate it from a FNRttC (which are run by the Fridays, and have much more comprehensive pre-planning than the YACF rides), and partly because we do ride to places other than the coast (such as the Tan Hill Inn which we've done a few times).


----------



## AndyRM (28 Aug 2014)

Just noticed this. I might be up for it. And the Newcastle > Carlisle train gets in just in time!


----------



## Fnaar (29 Aug 2014)

@AndyRM Were you thinking of getting the one that gets to Carlisle just few mins before 11?


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2014)

Fnaar said:


> @AndyRM Were you thinking of getting the one that gets to Carlisle just few mins before 11?



I was indeed. Should allow me to _arrive _just on time.


----------



## mcshroom (29 Aug 2014)

I always give the warning that you can't book bikes onto that train, and it's often a pacer with very limited bike space, so depending on how many other riders are thinking the same someone may end up disappointed if they're stranded at Newcastle.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2014)

Yeah, I'm far too familiar with that particular sh!tepile of a train, having used it to commute for a year. Been lucky in the past with decent guards who don't mind loadsa bikes.


----------



## Fnaar (29 Aug 2014)

If I go (which looks increasingly likely!!!) I might just get an earlier one then from the Toon.


----------



## CharlieB (29 Aug 2014)

Fnaar said:


> If I go (which looks increasingly likely!!!) I might just get an earlier one then from the Toon.


Ditto. There's a reasonable pub right by Carlisle station.


----------



## DefBref (31 Aug 2014)

Leave booked, so I'm commited now.

Just looking at the trains, what time and where is everyone meeting? I've don't actually know any of you by sight so will assume If I find a load of cyclists at the station I will be on the right track!

Looks like the last train from Whitehaven gets in about twenty to ten. I would consider cycling it, but dont want to turn it in to a 120 mile ride instead of a 60 mile ride. (Already done that) 

I know Mcshroom would be coming from the west coast but his current condition means hes driving, is anybody else catching the train from out here?


----------



## mcshroom (31 Aug 2014)

You have PM


----------



## Mice (1 Sep 2014)

Please may I register an interest in this? No worries if it is too late.

Mice


----------



## mcshroom (1 Sep 2014)

You can indeed Mice, definitely not too late


----------



## Mice (1 Sep 2014)

mcshroom said:


> You can indeed Mice, definitely not too late



Cooooool!!!

Will have a look at the travel side of things and see what happens!

Mice


----------



## GmanUK65 (5 Sep 2014)

Cant get time off work that weekend so I wont be doing it this year.


----------



## Di Di (6 Sep 2014)

Hmmmmm sorely tempted. My folks are from Carlisle


----------



## CharlieB (6 Sep 2014)

GmanUK65 said:


> Cant get time off work that weekend so I wont be doing it this year.


'Unlike'


----------



## Scoosh (6 Sep 2014)

I need to be in Glasgow on the Saturday , so I'll have to miss it this time ... or just wimp out


----------



## MikeW-71 (10 Sep 2014)

I am tentatively in.


----------



## Fnaar (10 Sep 2014)

I'm still not certain...


----------



## Fnaar (11 Sep 2014)

Would people recommend doing it on my roadie (and travelling sensibly but light) or doing it on my tourer (and taking a pannier for necessaries, such as food).


----------



## mcshroom (11 Sep 2014)

Either would be fine. I've ridden it on a road bike and a tourer, and last year @Telemark among others was on a hybrid, Sleepy was riding a tricycle, and @phantasmagoriana was riding fixed so anything should work. The climb out of Greenhead (and up Banks to a lesser extent) is much better with lower gears though IMHO, and the surface on the track into Newburn is hard pack gravel (though not skiddy) so I'd lean towards the tourer personally.


----------



## MikeW-71 (11 Sep 2014)

I'll be on the CX. Reason being that I need the rack bag to carry a recharger for when the first of my lights gives up. It should be recharged just before the second one runs out....


----------



## phantasmagoriana (11 Sep 2014)

I'll be on my road bike this time - it's the only one of my bikes that hasn't done this ride yet! I'll be weighing it down with a dynohub, though.


----------



## Fnaar (12 Sep 2014)

@mcshroom I am definitely IN!!!!!! Have just bought my rail ticket to Carlisle. Looking forward to it 

**TO THOSE TRAVELLING FROM TOON OVER TO CARLISLE FOR THE START OF THE RIDE, (ONLY 2 BIKES PER TRAIN I THINK) I'M BOOKED ONTO THE 19.25 FROM NEWCASTLE... SO WILL ALSO BE IN CARLISLE A WEE BIT EARLY!!!


----------



## Mice (12 Sep 2014)

Unfortunately something has come up and I now cant do this ride which is a real shame as I was much looking forward to it.

Have fun

Mice


----------



## Fnaar (13 Sep 2014)

Do I need any more lights?


----------



## MikeW-71 (13 Sep 2014)

I'm seriously hoping my lighting strategy will work...


----------



## MikeW-71 (14 Sep 2014)

Will anyone else need to get the train back from Newcastle to Carlisle? I may be able to get some cheap tickets. (my sister is a Northern conductor)


----------



## Edwardoka (15 Sep 2014)

I'm not too late to sign up for this, am I?


----------



## DefBref (15 Sep 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> Will anyone else need to get the train back from Newcastle to Carlisle? I may be able to get some cheap tickets. (my sister is a Northern conductor)



I'm intending to get the train back to Whitehaven, a cheaper ticket to Carlisle would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mcshroom (15 Sep 2014)

Edwardoka said:


> I'm not too late to sign up for this, am I?


Nope not to late. I'll be sending out a PM to everyone tomorrow so I'll add you to the list


----------



## CharlieB (16 Sep 2014)

People, I'm out, I'm afraid. 
I've been struggling with an ongoing back problem for two weeks now that isn't going away, and doesn't look as though it's going to be clear by Friday. 
Ignoring the costs of some unrefundable rail tickets, I'm so upset about this, as this ride is an absolute gem. 
But enjoy this and I hope the current good weather holds.


----------



## Fnaar (16 Sep 2014)

I will be ready for the cold and everything, but Metcheck gives the following for Brampton early Sat am (not sure what time we'll actually be there, but you get the idea  )


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Sep 2014)

Looks like a warm night doesn't it


----------



## mcshroom (16 Sep 2014)

It'll be just my luck if I miss the warm one


----------



## MikeW-71 (17 Sep 2014)

Since I live literally 2mins ride away from Tesco in Carlisle, I'll meet you there rather than the station. Drop me a text when you set off


----------



## Fnaar (17 Sep 2014)

JUst been out on a mini night ride (4 miles, out into the countryside) to test my lights out 
Getting excited about this now.


----------



## MikeW-71 (17 Sep 2014)

I've been out testing clothes. I think I've sussed it out now 

Bike is sorted, chain is mickled, stuff packed so I can't forget anything.

@DefBref I have the voucher for the tickets, we will need to buy them at Newcastle ticket office, but my sister tells me that it would be valid for you to use all the way to Whitehaven as long as you are on a Northern train. It's a day roaming ticket


----------



## DefBref (18 Sep 2014)

Cheers Mike.
I'm still undecided on what to wear, looks like its gonna be a warm night.


----------



## DefBref (18 Sep 2014)

@mcshroom Is it ok If a friend of mine joins us, hes not on the forum? He will meet us at Carlisle as he's going to cycle from Whitehaven during the day.


----------



## mcshroom (18 Sep 2014)

That should be fine


----------



## phantasmagoriana (18 Sep 2014)

DefBref said:


> Cheers Mike.
> I'm still undecided on what to wear, looks like its gonna be a warm night.



Same here. This ride has been really chilly the past couple of years, so the weather forecast's confusing me a bit!


----------



## MikeW-71 (18 Sep 2014)

It looks like it'll stay at 12C + with not a lot of wind, but I want my legs covered. Any way I've done it seems to be just as warm/hot as each other, so I'm just going for the winter bib tights, but with a base layer and normal long sleeve jersey. Probably just use mitts too. I'll have a waterproof and long gloves in the bag just in case.

Might be on the warmer side, but I'd rather that than too cold.

I'll be ready to go at 11pm, but I'll meet you at Tesco. What time are you looking at getting there?


----------



## DefBref (19 Sep 2014)

Looks its gonna be a beautiful night, maybe cloudy and light rain as we hit newcastle, but the rest of the ride looks good, dry and no wind.


----------



## mcshroom (19 Sep 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> It looks like it'll stay at 12C + with not a lot of wind, but I want my legs covered. Any way I've done it seems to be just as warm/hot as each other, so I'm just going for the winter bib tights, but with a base layer and normal long sleeve jersey. Probably just use mitts too. I'll have a waterproof and long gloves in the bag just in case.
> 
> Might be on the warmer side, but I'd rather that than too cold.
> 
> I'll be ready to go at 11pm, but I'll meet you at Tesco. What time are you looking at getting there?



However long it takes to get there from Carlisle station, the ride comes straight out along the A69. Last two years we've stopped off at Tesco for last minute provisions (as there's nothing open from there until Hexham) so we should be there for a little while.

I'll send you Tiermat's phone number when I get home from work this afternoon*. He has kindly offered to lead the ride for me so he'll be making that call. 


*I'd have suggested Private Messenging him, but he's a YACFer but I don't think he posts on here unfortunately.


----------



## User10119 (19 Sep 2014)

I have electrons, and a number to get orange cardboard at the station. And CAIK.


----------



## Edwardoka (19 Sep 2014)

That's me leaving Dundee now. I must be mental

I'll be there at the back of 9. Anywhere friendly I can wait, given that I'm Scottish and I'll be lingering for a couple of hours on a Friday night?


----------



## DefBref (19 Sep 2014)

I believe we are meeting in the Griffin, which is just outside the Station. @mcshroom and I should be there about 10pm.


----------



## DefBref (19 Sep 2014)

[QUOTE 3288393, member: 10119"]I have electrons, and a number to get orange cardboard at the station. And CAIK.[/QUOTE]

I have no idea what any of that means!


----------



## mcshroom (19 Sep 2014)

Translation - 'Phone's charged', 'got reservation number for train tickets', 'Have CAKE!'


----------



## User10119 (19 Sep 2014)




----------



## 0lonerider (19 Sep 2014)

hope you all have a safe ride and a great nite.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (19 Sep 2014)

I'm gutted this is a little early in my cycling life as I'd really fancy this.

Good luck guys. Enjoy and safe riding


----------



## phantasmagoriana (19 Sep 2014)

In Carlisle. Don't have a lock so hanging round station entrance for now as i don't fancy leaving my bike outside the pub.


----------



## MikeW-71 (19 Sep 2014)

Suited up and ready to go. I suspect I'll be a bit on the warm side, but that'll be fine. See you all soon at Tescos


----------



## puffinbilly (19 Sep 2014)

Bugger it - only seen this now at 22.48 and in Newcastle and have free time this weekend - would have loved to do this. I am probably out early doors tomorrow cycling around Corbridge area but probably too late to see you guys. Hope you have a grest time - really envious.


----------



## DefBref (20 Sep 2014)

Back now, really enjoyed my first experience of the Night Ride, If your hesitant I can highly recommend you try it.

Thanks to @mcshroom for organising and the lift thru and thanks to @MikeW-71 for sorting cheap train tickets for the way back.

EDIT: Oh and thanks @User10119 for the cake. Sorry didn't know your forum name until Mike mentioned it in the post below.


----------



## MikeW-71 (20 Sep 2014)

After spending the last few hours in a bit of a haze/doze, I am still functioning. Shattered and wanting to sleep, but functioning 

That was a great experience, though it wasn't helped at the start by the accident on the M6 that had the Police diverting traffic through Carlisle and around via Brampton . This meant that instead of the quiet A69 we had expected, every HGV from the motorway was going our way 

Once at Brampton, it all changed and we barely saw any more traffic until we got to Hexham. The two big climbs I was worried about went OK, up to Banks Turret was a bit of a slog after the steepest bit at the start, but the Greenhead climb was something else again... aargh, that was hard .

Once over the climb we stopped at @mcshroom and @User10119 's mobile cake stop for coffee and coffee cake at about 2am   delicious!

We made such good time that we were over an hour ahead of schedule, so an extended stop at Tesco in Hexham was nice as it let us dry out after the light drizzle that had appeared, and chat/fall asleep as we wanted.

Once on the cycleway into Newcastle (this is great, It seems a right pain getting into Newcastle by road on a bike), though manoevering a road bike at walking pace and over kerbs when you've been up all night soon shows up how tired you actually are, and I ended up with a clipless fall within 2 miles of the finish . No damage done, except to pride. I just used the flat sides of the pedals after that (like I should have done in the first place).

We were still early, and had to wait a good 20 mins for the Quayside to open, whereupon we demolished a hearty breakfast before getting the train back.

I'll be doing that again  It was great to ride with all of you, many new faces for me, hope to see you again soon


----------



## Fnaar (20 Sep 2014)

Tremendous fun, huge thanks to all concerned, and special mention to @mcshroom and @User10119 for cakeular support ☺


----------



## User10119 (20 Sep 2014)

Waiting for m'train home from Darlo after a splendid night and day of forumites and caik and touring the 24-hour-open establishments of the north. Quite tired now. Thanks all!

Oh... and excellent bridgery there, Mike.

*must not fall asleep on the delayed 19.33 EC service and wake up in That London*


----------



## Fnaar (20 Sep 2014)

The Bridge On The River Crinkly


----------



## User10119 (20 Sep 2014)

Cor blimey, guv'nor, that's a big'un! 

(Now home, having narrowly avoided deaf-by-singing by the rowdy drunks in Darlo station, managed to not sleep through my station by virtue of not getting a seat, successfully navigated through the drunkards and heavy police presence in York, just missed a bus and decided to be extravagant and negotiated the taxi queue.

ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz........


----------



## User10119 (20 Sep 2014)

View attachment 56910
View attachment 56911
View attachment 56912


----------



## Edwardoka (21 Sep 2014)

A fantastic ride - great to meet so many new people!

My first group night ride was an odd, almost dreamlike experience, but one which has given me new appreciation for the merits of riding after dark. The quiet buzz of tarmac, the absolute silence when you stop, climbing hills without seeing how far you still have to go 

The fantastic cake and moral support by @mcshroom and @User10119 was very much appreciated 

I'll definitely be up for more night rides! (although next time I'll need to come up with a better lighting strategy, and maybe work out alternative transport, thanks to the train fare from Newcastle to Edinburgh )

Ed

P.S. Having now looked at the map I am extremely glad I didn't try to ride back to Berwick.


----------



## tiermat (24 Sep 2014)

Those of a sensitive nature might not want to read this post 

This was a brilliant night ride (writing as a veteran of a number of these ones, but not the Fridays ones). It was also, possibly, the first one of these to be lead from the back! 

The weather was kind to us, too kind at the start, the hills out of Carlisle were a very warm slog, not what you expect for around midnight in September. There was very very little, or no wind. It did rain, but only really as we approached Hexham and a little after we stopped. 

I also found it exceptional in that a) I didn't feel, at any point, like puking (not even when we got into a impromptu chain gang), b) didn't hit the black hole of dispair anywhere along the route (not even at 03:00, the usual time for me to hit it) and my legs behaved themselves all the way around! I also managed to avoid the "lets have a rant at some luckless rider", which, as others will tell you, usually happens at least once. I think this is probably down to Mcshroom and CL providing the much needed coffee and cake stop (even if one of the cake choices was coffee cake!)

Looking forward, now, to the end of October and the one to Whitby (and it has renewed my resolve to sort out the ones for next year, something I haven't been on the ball with for this year's)

Thank you all that attended, good to meet new faces and to catch up with old friends. Thank you all for bearing with me as I crawled along, this being my longest ride to date this year.

Oh and the Frost River Gunflint Trail pack worked brilliantly, shall be using that instead of rack+panniers in Catalonia next year.


----------



## mcshroom (24 Sep 2014)

Thank you again Tiermat for agreeing to lead the ride. It was just a week or so to early for me to lead it unfortunately (let back on a bike by the surgeon yesterday )

For those wondering about the October ride, it's a night ride from York to Whitby, being organised on Hallowe'en over on YACF. More information can be found over there


----------

